# Old photos of your breed.



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

How old is your breed? What were they developed for? Interesting facts? Share some pics!

The earliest record of the Beauceron dates back to 1578. It was bred to drive and protect sheep and cattle as well as guard the homestead. The Beauceron was used in both world wars as messenger dog, supply transport dog, land mine detection dog, search dog, police dog and rescue dog. Also referred to as the Bas Rouge and Berger de Beauce.

Redbone Coonhounds date back to the 1840s and were used for... wait for it...racoon hunting (and bear, couger, bobcats)! They were originally called saddlebacks because they had a black saddle that was eventually bred out to be solid red color. The name "Redbone" does not actually come from their red color, but an early breeder named Peter Redbone.






May or may not be a beauceron




Harlequin


1950s VOUGE print




I think this is probably a Redbone x Beagle


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Australian Shepherds were actually developed in the Western United States as early as the 1800s. They boomed in popularity after World War 1 but are mostly well known by the public through rodeos, horse shows and Disney lol. While they were originally stock dogs, because of their versatility, they've been popping up everywhere from many dog sports such as agility, frisbee, flyball, dock diving (and of course herding) to search and rescue, disaster dogs, detection dogs, guide dogs, service dogs and therapy dogs. They've also been known to be used as guard dogs and police dogs too


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So cool! *@missc89*


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> So cool! *@missc89*


Great idea for a thread btw!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

If you talk to Welshie people, Welshies have been around forever (1300s?) and are the original spaniel. Back in the day when breeds were just rough types, there is evidence that most land spaniels were red and white in color. So of course we are the "original spaniel". Haha. Lots of paintings from the 1700s and 1800s (and art from centuries earlier) have red and white spaniels who look very much like Welshies, though red and white dogs used to be common in England at one time as well before they died out and liver and black dogs became popular outside of Wales. Spaniels were bred to flush game out of cover, first for hawks, then for nets and guns.

For a very long time spaniels were a type, springers were large and cockers were small and you could get both in the same litter. There were regional variations that became the English vs the Welsh, but until the founding of the KC and their addition in 1902 it's hard to say they were a separate breed really. Everyone just bred good dogs to other good dogs and rich people had their kennels where they bred their own lines. In 1900 a guy from Wales held a field trial on his estate and his red and white spaniels cleaned up. People said it was a home field advantage, but they went on to win numerous other shows. These Welshmen claimed their families had been breeding these red and white working dogs true to type for many years. The dogs were a working type, and when spaniels started to be ruined by the conformation shows during the time (the Sussex is a product of that breeding for long and low dogs) the Welsh remained a working dog. This is an important point, because it does make them more authentic than some of the other breeds who were bred away from their working type in order to make exaggerated show dogs, and then bred back towards a modern dog in the 1900s. Most died out during the world wars in the UK, and they also died out in the US before they were brought back in the '50s. The modern breed is totally made up of a bunch of unregistered dogs who still existed after WWI. The breed club records were destroyed again in WWII but there were more dogs left to carry on the breed. So we really don't have pedigree records before this time.

Fun trivia: In Wales they are often called a "Welsh Starter" because they "start" the game. Springer has the same meaning since they spring game. It doesn't have anything to do with the dog springing up or anything.

Corrin is the first Welshie to be photographed in 1903. I think he's old here, and his conformation is pretty wonky. I have a book with pictures of his children and they are much nicer looking dogs









Dewi Sant was born in 1943 and is in pretty much everybody's pedigrees. He looks very much like the dogs of today.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

The Great Dane's history can be tracked to the 14th century. The Danes of that time were hunters, capable of great speeds and swift attacks. The breed was developed in England and Germany by combining speedy Greyhounds with powerful English Mastiffs. Danes were bred to hunt wild boars and ear cropping originated because uncropped ears would often be shredded and require amputation. Crops in these times were much shorter and closer to the head (think Cane Corso) and the longer show crop we see today is a modern development.

In the mid 1600s, Danes were being bred in great numbers and German noblemen would take the biggest, most intimidating dogs and keep them at their estates, where the dogs enjoyed a spoiled lifestyle and were referred to as "Kammerhunde", or Chamber Dogs. 

In 1880, a meeting was held in Berlin where judges and breeders agreed that the German bred dogs were distinctly taller and leaner than English Mastiffs, therefore the importing of English Mastiffs almost halted and the German bred dogs developed into the distinct Dane breed we see today.
































Titan is distantly related to these Danes:




















missc89 said:


> Great idea for a thread btw!!


Agreed. I am SO excited to see old-timey photos of people's breeds. This is going to be an educational one, for sure


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! Love reading about your breeds. The pics are awesome.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know enough about the Bernese Mountain dog to commenter but I love this thread and looking forward to everyone's breeds and old photos.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I may just do a daily "did you know?" with random dog breeds if no one adds to this thread. I am weird and have this huge excel spreadsheet with over 200 dog breeds because I LOVE researching.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

missc89 said:


> I may just do a daily "did you know?" with random dog breeds if no one adds to this thread. I am weird and have this huge excel spreadsheet with over 200 dog breeds because I LOVE researching.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll go with the dogs' presumed breeds:



> The Rhodesian Ridgeback is presently the only registered breed indigenous to Southern Africa. Its forbears can be traced to the Cape Colony of Southern Africa, where they crossed with the early pioneers' dogs and the semi-domesticated, ridged, Hottentot hunting dogs. Hunting mainly in groups of two or three, the original function of the Rhodesian Ridgeback, or Lion Dog, was to track game, especially lion, and with great agility, keep it at bay until the arrival of the hunter.
> The original standard, which was drafted by F R Barnes, in Bulawayo, Rhodesia, in 1922, was based on that of the Dalmatian and was approved by the South African Kennel Union in 1926.


Information from the Rhodesian Ridgeback International Foundation



> The Rhodesian Ridgeback is a native of South Africa. The breed's long history dates back to early in the 16th century when the first European men explored the interior on the Cape of Good Hope and found with the Hottentot tribes a domesticated dog with the hair on his spine being turned forward. This is the condition which we now refer to as the "ridge." The only other known dog which has the peculiarity of such a ridge is found on the island of Phu Quoc in the Gulf of Siam. It has never been definitely determined whether the peculiarity of this ridge originated in South Africa or on the island of Phu Quoc, but the evidence available seems to indicate that it originated in South Africa and that specimens of dogs with ridges were transported from South Africa to the island of Phu Quoc.
> 
> It is not known where the Hottentots first obtained these dogs. It is common knowledge that the Hottentot had pronounced Asiatic features and that his ancestors probably hailed from the East. If this is so, it may be assumed that the ridged dog accompanied him on his peregrination until he finally reached Africa.


From the Rhodesian Ridgeback Club of the US









Late 1920s, photo from Showdogs of South Africa

















Early 1900s, photos from Shambaridge Rhodesians









1939, Errol Flynn with his Rhodesians (much more Mastiff-y looking that the others, huh?)
Photo from a pinterest search


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Consenses is that Weims were developed in the late 18th to early 19th century. They were the dogs of royalty in Germany. Nobody but Aristocrats could own them, people were punished if caught. Unlike most hunting dogs of the time, they were not pack dogs, at the end of the hunt they came inside the house, and spent time with the family. They were developed in the Republic of Weimar. The grey coat is believed to be just an accident. They were originally large game dogs (bear, deer, etc) but were eventually converted to small game, mainly birds. 

The breed was so prized, that when people in America wanted them. Breeders in Germany sterilized the first dogs sent over, without telling.

Weim "Nimrod" from 1870's 










Treff von Sandersleben born 1891










Couple of longcoats from 1936










Article from 1948, when weims were still fairly new to the US.










Some more old shots, not sure when exactly




























Donna 1903










Eisenhower's Weim Heidi


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Shell said:


> 1939, Errol Flynn with his Rhodesians (much more Mastiff-y looking that the others, huh?)
> Photo from a pinterest search


Wow, those last dogs really do look different than the others! Errol Flynn was a fine-looking man


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Consenses is that Weims were developed in the late 18th to early 19th century. They were the dogs of royalty in Germany. Nobody but Aristocrats could own them, people were punished if caught. Unlike most hunting dogs of the time, they were not pack dogs, at the end of the hunt they came inside the house, and spent time with the family. They were developed in the Republic of Weimar. The grey coat is believed to be just an accident. They were originally large game dogs (bear, deer, etc) but were eventually converted to small game, mainly birds.
> 
> The breed was so prized, that when people in America wanted them. Breeders in Germany sterilized the first dogs sent over, without telling.
> 
> ...


So neat. When I was a kid this was my dream dog.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Hiraeth said:


> Wow, those last dogs really do look different than the others! Errol Flynn was a fine-looking man


Haha. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

*@Shell* That's interesting about the ridge! I've always wondered where it came from. And yeah those dogs in the last picture look so different! Very mastiff.

*@Chaos* I had no idea that long haired weims have been around for so long. I also need to get a weim so I can name it Nimrod


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well my dogs are both mixed breed, but since they're each half Boxer I'll go with Boxers 

The Boxer is part of the Molosser dog group, developed in Germany in the late 19th century from the now extinct Bullenbeisser, a dog of Mastiff descent, and Bulldogs brought in from Great Britain.[4] The Bullenbeisser had been working as a hunting dog for centuries, employed in the pursuit of bear, wild boar, and deer. Its task was to seize the prey and hold it until the hunters arrived. In later years, faster dogs were favored and a smaller Bullenbeisser was bred in Brabant, in northern Belgium. It is generally accepted that the Brabanter Bullenbeisser was a direct ancestor of today's Boxer.[23] In 1894, three Germans by the names of Friedrich Robert, Elard König, and R. Höpner decided to stabilize the breed and put it on exhibition at a dog show. This was done in Munich in 1895, and the next year they founded the first Boxer Club, the Deutscher Boxer Club. The Club went on to publish the first Boxer breed standard in 1902, a detailed document that has not been changed much to this day.

Flocky, the first Boxer:







[/URL][/IMG]

Friedrich Robert and his Boxer, 1894







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

awesome thread idea!!!!! I love looking at old breed photos!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Look at all the ears (or lack of) :/

Borzoi origins can apparently be traced back to 1260 AD. Created by breeding saluki type sighthounds with native a collie type Russian breed, their first standard was drawn up in 1650. Russian dukes bred and kept them for hunting sports; hares, foxes and wolves.
They were a highly prized breed and were given as gifts among royalty.
After the Revolution, because of their association with Czars and class, many borzois were slaughtered and their numbers dropped dramatically.
The Captain of the Titanic had one


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Such a cool thread! I'll just have to follow along since Duke is a complete mystery mutt haha


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

missc89 said:


> I may just do a daily "did you know?" with random dog breeds if no one adds to this thread. I am weird and have this huge excel spreadsheet with over 200 dog breeds because I LOVE researching.


Yes, please! That would be awesome!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know what Kabota is, but I love beagles, so I'll add to that.

While beagle-like dogs and dogs called beagles* existed at least as far back as 1,500 years ago, the modern beagle was created in the early 1800s and refined by the late 1800s. This large pack of beagles was photographed in 1885.










In 1887, there were 17 packs of beagles. The Beagle Club was formed in 1890 and by 1902 there were 44 beagle packs. General Richard Rowett from Illinois, USA imported some dogs from England and began breeding. Rowett's Beagles are believed to be the models for the first American standard. The Beagle was accepted as a breed by the American Kennel Club (AKC) in 1884.



*Beagle is a word like "corn" and "apple" that originally had a very broad meaning that came to mean a specific thing. Beagle referred to any scent hound, corn to any grain, apple to any fruit.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow I'm really enjoying this thread!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

This is a great thread idea! Nova has a lot of different breeds in her I think, so IDK if I will be posting one, but we will see, I love dog research.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Toast is my only purebred... Belgian Shepherds started as herding dogs, the original breed club started in Europe in the 1890s and considered the four varieties as one breed. Some countries still consider them varieties and others consider them separate breeds. 

These dogs, Tomy and his son Tjop, are famous foundation malinois. I believe these pictures are from right around 1900 or shortly thereafter. As you can see, they don't look all that much different today.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Cattle dogs:





































Someone already did them but here is the aussie (there were no old pics of the MAS since it is a fairly new breed) :


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Poodle (since that will be my next dog  ) :


























-I thought this one was cute.


























- Yes poodles were even tried out as war dogs, and the only thing that made the army choose other breeds over them was the poodle's grooming requirements.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shetland Sheepdogs

Lerwick Olaf:










Zesta (1911)










Wishaw Myrtle (1912)










Lerwick Jarl










Ch Woodvold (1st or 2nd champion in the breed (I've seen him called both))










Wallace, foundation of one of the most prominent lines.










Chestnut Rainbow










Chestnut Lassie










Lerwick Rex, 1st American Champion. 1910










They have changed a lot.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I like how the poodle has changed very little over the years


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a bunch but fell asleep in the middle of typing and timed out Lol

I don't know this dogs name but he was the nite hunt winner of the first two National Redbone Days, '50 and '51


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow shelties have changed a lot!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Wow shelties have changed a lot!


yep, both them and aussies have come a long way from "ugly little herding dogs" as they used to be called.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Kinda hard to date Mastiffs 
Mastiff type roughly 5000 years and Mastiffs roughly 2000 years.

The current Mastiff aka English Mastiff IMO are highly Tobin Jackson influenced 99% of current Mastiff have Deer Run somewhere in the bloodlines.


----------

